# Do A Full Background Check On Yourself



## Bob Hubbard

Do A Full Background Check On Yourself

*Employment History Reports *
The Work  Number
ChoicePoint  (866) 312-8075
Acxiom
Abso

*Tenant History Reports*
ChoicePoint  (877) 448-5732 
First Advantage  SafeRent (888) 333-2413
Tenant  Data Services
RentBureau
UD Registry (818) 785-3905

*Auto & Home Insurance Claim Reports*
ChoicePoint
Insurance  Services Office (ISO) (800) 627-3487

*Credit Bureaus Reports*
Equifax 
Experian
Transunion
Innovis
Payment Reporting Builds  Credit (PRBC)   

*Full File Disclosure/Personal Information Reports*
ChoicePoint
LexisNexis

*Check Writing History Reports*
ChexSystems  (800) 428-9623
TeleCheck  (800) 835-3243.
Shared  Check Authorization Network (800) 262-7771 Fax: (800) 358-4506

*Health History Reports*
Medical  Information Bureau (MIB) (866) 692-6901

*Prescription Drug Purchase History Reports*
Ingenix MedPoint
Milliman  IntelliScript

*Social Security Statement*
Social Security  Administration

*Purchase Returns History Reports*
Retail Equation

*Gaming Patron's Credit History and Transaction Data*
Central  Credit

*Other Reports*
TeleTrack

*Utilities & Telecommunications Reports*
National Consumer Telecom  and Utilities Exchange, Inc (NCTUE) Call 1-888-201-5643 for reports


----------



## Supra Vijai

wow... wish we had something like this for Oz...


----------



## Rayban

The land of the free... Watching your every move since birth


----------



## Jimi

I recently tried to run a background check on myself and right after I submitted it, I was contacted by men wearing black suits and raybans demanding to know "Who The Hell Are You Asking About Jimi?... Well? What Do You have To Say For Yourself? How Dare You Try To Pry Into The Life Of & Question The Integrity Of One Of Our Citizens, THAT'S OUR JOB!"

LOL, kidding


----------



## Rich Parsons

Bob, are all those free services? Or pay?


----------



## KempoGuy06

im afraid i might find out something i dont know...but cool none the less

B


----------



## jks9199

Rich Parsons said:


> Bob, are all those free services? Or pay?


Looking over them -- they're a mixture.


----------



## JohnEdward

I can't wait to found out what I don't know about myself that others know - what info do they have and what they got wrong. My paranoia strarts now. :lfao:

Seriously, a late, thanks Bob. My joining date was way after the op.


----------



## oaktree

Finally I can find out who that person in the mirror is I keep seeing every morning thanks bob.


----------



## WingChunIan

In the UK we have the CRB check (criminal records bureau) that is designed to help protect children from known offenders. Unbelieveably you can't request one to be done on yourself, concerned parents can't request one either, only certified institutions can ask for them to be done. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## TheBigV

Bob Hubbard said:


> Do A Full Background Check On Yourself
> 
> *Employment History Reports *
> The Work  Number
> ChoicePoint  (866) 312-8075
> Acxiom
> Abso
> 
> *Tenant History Reports*
> ChoicePoint  (877) 448-5732
> First Advantage  SafeRent (888) 333-2413
> Tenant  Data Services
> RentBureau
> UD Registry (818) 785-3905
> 
> *Auto & Home Insurance Claim Reports*
> ChoicePoint
> Insurance  Services Office (ISO) (800) 627-3487
> 
> *Credit Bureaus Reports*
> Equifax
> Experian
> Transunion
> Innovis
> Payment Reporting Builds  Credit (PRBC)
> 
> *Full File Disclosure/Personal Information Reports*
> ChoicePoint
> LexisNexis
> 
> *Check Writing History Reports*
> ChexSystems  (800) 428-9623
> TeleCheck  (800) 835-3243.
> Shared  Check Authorization Network (800) 262-7771 Fax: (800) 358-4506
> 
> *Health History Reports*
> Medical  Information Bureau (MIB) (866) 692-6901
> 
> *Prescription Drug Purchase History Reports*
> Ingenix MedPoint
> Milliman  IntelliScript
> 
> *Social Security Statement*
> Social Security  Administration
> 
> *Purchase Returns History Reports*
> Retail Equation
> 
> *Gaming Patron's Credit History and Transaction Data*
> Central  Credit
> 
> *Other Reports*
> TeleTrack
> 
> *Utilities & Telecommunications Reports*
> National Consumer Telecom  and Utilities Exchange, Inc (NCTUE) Call 1-888-201-5643 for reports



I ran a complete background check on myself. Now I'm really sick. I had to let myself go for "fiscal irresponsibility." I cant even argue with myself about it because I dont speak to myself anymore. LOL    Excellent resources. Thank You!


----------



## Carol

TheBigV said:


> I ran a complete background check on myself. Now I'm really sick. I had to let myself go for "fiscal irresponsibility." I cant even argue with myself about it because I dont speak to myself anymore. LOL    Excellent resources. Thank You!



Damn, you're a mean boss.  I thought you'd at least call yourself in to a meeting and write yourself up, first.  Gotta give a person a chance to turn around 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DennisBreene

I've greatly simplified my background check. When I wake up in the morning I check my pulse. If I have a pulse, I get up and go about my day.:BSmeter:


----------



## seasoned

The news paper works for me. Check the obituaries, if your not in there awesome, if you are, go back to bed...............


----------



## kickstarter

I always check credit but the other list of different agencies I never thought of getting it. Thanks for this informational post


----------



## Balrog

seasoned said:


> The news paper works for me. Check the obituaries, if your not in there awesome, if you are, go back to bed...............


That wouldn't fly for me.  I'm so deep in debt that I'll have to work until noon on the day of my funeral.


----------



## Tez3

WingChunIan said:


> In the UK we have the CRB check (criminal records bureau) that is designed to help protect children from known offenders. Unbelieveably you can't request one to be done on yourself, concerned parents can't request one either, only certified institutions can ask for them to be done. Absolutely ridiculous.



It is no longer CRB, it is now DBS ( Disclosure and disbarring Service) Why would you want one done on yourself? They aren't just to protect children they are also needed to work with vulnerable adults. It is right that you can't get one on any person, that's not what they are designed for which is for organisations only. If you need one the organisation will pay for it and you get the copy to show them, they aren't sent a copy. They have to ask you to see it.
DBS checks (previously CRB checks) - GOV.UK


----------



## SensoBjj

thanks for sharing the information.


----------

